# Ultraforge Miniatures



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Ultraforge Miniatures produces a small line of highly detailed resin miniatures that can be used in 28-32mm Sci-fi and Fantasy based table top wargames. Currently their range includes mostly Daemon models, but they do have a few other excellent sculpts that would be a great addition to any army.

*Examples:*








Treewoman








Giant








Dragon, includes saddle assembly








Greater Wardemon








Plaguedemon

*Useful Links:*

Home page
 Ultraforge Store​


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I've always loved the ultraforge stuff. If I played daemons I would pick some up :grin:


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

oh...i see my future Slaanesh Demon Prince(ss)


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Daemon Prince of Khorne, anyone?


----------

